# Heading Home - Glen Coe



## ascott (May 1, 2011)

Took this one inbetween rain showers in Glen Coe Scotland.

Liked how the light was shining down the valley ahead.

C&C welcome.


----------



## UUilliam (May 1, 2011)

Very dramatic lighting!  The top left of the mountai (where it turns almost pure black) is the only bad thing
other than that, it looks great!


----------



## ascott (May 1, 2011)

It's all about creating drama and focusing the eye where you want it 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Miladymimi (May 1, 2011)

Very striking and dramatic.  I like it.


----------



## Frequency (May 1, 2011)

Fantastic shot!!!


----------



## Mersad (May 2, 2011)

Wow. This is brilliant. Love the curvy road in contrast to the mountains which are also defined like brush strokes. Very dramatic pp too. Love it.


----------

